# Desperately Lonely???



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I had off on Monday and was watching Regis and Kelly. Kelly was talking about her dog Chewy, and was basically personifying her which led her to an article she had recently read that said if you personify your dog, then you are _*desperately*_ lonely. :blush: 

Later that night I was watching Samantha Who? after DWTS, and the funny, quirky and a bit odd sidekick friend (can’t remember her name) was asking for an opinion on which photo to use for her submission to the Newfoundland Rescue Calender of her two Newfies. The not so nice but very stylish friend told her, “you’re _*desperately*_ lonely”. :w00t: 

So I’m thinking wow…twice in one day.  Guess I must be desperately lonely and didn’t even know it! :HistericalSmiley: So I’m just wondering how many of us here on SM are ‘*Desperately* Lonely’? I’m thinking we should start a group. :huh: Oh yeah, maybe we already have!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 19 2008, 09:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673462


> So I’m thinking wow…twice in one day.  Guess I must be desperately lonely and didn’t even know it! :HistericalSmiley: So I’m just wondering how many of us here on SM are ‘*Desperately* Lonely’? I’m thinking we should start a group. :huh: Oh yeah, maybe we already have! [/B]


*
well me will have to join in that club B) :biggrin: :HistericalSmiley: 
*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes -- I know that I'm a member. :biggrin:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 19 2008, 01:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673462


> I had off on Monday and was watching Regis and Kelly. Kelly was talking about her dog Chewy, and was basically personifying her which led her to an article she had recently read that said if you personify your dog, then you are _*desperately*_ lonely. :blush:
> 
> Later that night I was watching Samantha Who? after DWTS, and the funny, quirky and a bit odd sidekick friend (can't remember her name) was asking for an opinion on which photo to use for her submission to the Newfoundland Rescue Calender of her two Newfies. The not so nice but very stylish friend told her, "you're _*desperately*_ lonely". :w00t:
> 
> So I'm thinking wow…twice in one day.  Guess I must be desperately lonely and didn't even know it! :HistericalSmiley: So I'm just wondering how many of us here on SM are '*Desperately* Lonely'? I'm thinking we should start a group. :huh: Oh yeah, maybe we already have! [/B]



I'm NEVER lonely. I have my multiple personalities to talk to (in addition to the dogs).... In fact, I hear voices all the time and it keeps me from sleepin... :wacko1: :smpullhair: :biggrin:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Maybe we should add a Subtitle - Spoiled Maltese: For the Desperately Lonely


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Add my name to the list. :rockon: I talk to my girls and they look at my intelligently, turn their heads, special look in their eyes. Maybe it is the other way around and THEY are desparately lonely... :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 19 2008, 03:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673470


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 19 2008, 01:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673462





> I had off on Monday and was watching Regis and Kelly. Kelly was talking about her dog Chewy, and was basically personifying her which led her to an article she had recently read that said if you personify your dog, then you are _*desperately*_ lonely. :blush:
> 
> Later that night I was watching Samantha Who? after DWTS, and the funny, quirky and a bit odd sidekick friend (can't remember her name) was asking for an opinion on which photo to use for her submission to the Newfoundland Rescue Calender of her two Newfies. The not so nice but very stylish friend told her, "you're _*desperately*_ lonely". :w00t:
> 
> So I'm thinking wow…twice in one day.  Guess I must be desperately lonely and didn't even know it! :HistericalSmiley: So I'm just wondering how many of us here on SM are '*Desperately* Lonely'? I'm thinking we should start a group. :huh: Oh yeah, maybe we already have! [/B]



I'm NEVER lonely. I have my multiple personalities to talk to (in addition to the dogs).... In fact, I hear voices all the time and it keeps me from sleepin... :wacko1: :smpullhair: :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well I was asking about the D.L.'s, not the crazies! :smtease:  But now that I think about it, I talk to myself all the time. Even with Zoe & Jett there. I even laugh at my own jokes.  Aw you just better go ahead and commit me now. But only if I can take Z & J with me!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Add to me to the list. :embarrassed: My girls are my everything beside my fiance, but he is out of town till this summer.


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't consider myself lonely. I sing to Scarlett so maybe I'm looney.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, I'm not desperately lonely, but I would be if I didn't have my Boo & Hannah. I'd be desperately lonely for them.  I've most certainly personafied them though so looks like I'm in the club too.LOL


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Me too, me too! Oh well, at least I have good company!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Well count me in. I always figured I'd be married with kids by now, since I'm not Bella has taken on the role of my "daughter". She's personified by my whole family though, not just me. I have lonely moments but have never considered myself "desperately lonely", if the TV says it then it must be true.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm lonely sometimes. Since I don't work in an office environment anymore...sometimes I only see pets, if my husband is out of town for business...this can be lonely. I try to have lunch with at least one person each week. This week I had lunch with my friend Mary and my friend Dennis. But yes, sometimes I'm very lonely.  Thank goodness for T&T!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

COUNT ME IN :wub: :wub: NOT ONLY DO I TALK TO BACI ,I HAVE A VERY LARGE MIRROR AND I PICK HIM UP AND TALK FACING THE MIRROR.WHO IS THAT BEAUTIFUL DOLL .LONELY OR NUTS :biggrin:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I <strike>resent</strike> represent this stereotyping of people who personify their pets and I can laugh at myself about it too!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (kathym @ Nov 19 2008, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673596


> COUNT ME IN :wub: :wub: NOT ONLY DO I TALK TO BACI ,I HAVE A VERY LARGE MIRROR AND I PICK HIM UP AND TALK FACING THE MIRROR.WHO IS THAT BEAUTIFUL DOLL .LONELY OR NUTS :biggrin:[/B]


I'll "one-up" you, not only do I pick up the T's while facing the mirror and talk to them, but we also dance :shocked:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Nov 19 2008, 05:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673604


> QUOTE (kathym @ Nov 19 2008, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673596





> COUNT ME IN :wub: :wub: NOT ONLY DO I TALK TO BACI ,I HAVE A VERY LARGE MIRROR AND I PICK HIM UP AND TALK FACING THE MIRROR.WHO IS THAT BEAUTIFUL DOLL .LONELY OR NUTS :biggrin:[/B]


I'll "one-up" you, not only do I pick up the T's while facing the mirror and talk to them, but we also dance :shocked:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I dance with Tango & Tillie too. :brownbag: Hee hee!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Nov 20 2008, 10:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673604


> QUOTE (kathym @ Nov 19 2008, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673596





> COUNT ME IN :wub: :wub: NOT ONLY DO I TALK TO BACI ,I HAVE A VERY LARGE MIRROR AND I PICK HIM UP AND TALK FACING THE MIRROR.WHO IS THAT BEAUTIFUL DOLL .LONELY OR NUTS :biggrin:[/B]


I'll "one-up" you, not only do I pick up the T's while facing the mirror and talk to them, but we also dance :shocked:
[/B][/QUOTE]


We dance AND sing! LOL I also ask them for advice on stuff - they are excellent listeners! :wub:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 19 2008, 05:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673606


> QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Nov 20 2008, 10:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673604





> QUOTE (kathym @ Nov 19 2008, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673596





> COUNT ME IN :wub: :wub: NOT ONLY DO I TALK TO BACI ,I HAVE A VERY LARGE MIRROR AND I PICK HIM UP AND TALK FACING THE MIRROR.WHO IS THAT BEAUTIFUL DOLL .LONELY OR NUTS :biggrin:[/B]


I'll "one-up" you, not only do I pick up the T's while facing the mirror and talk to them, but we also dance :shocked:
[/B][/QUOTE]


We dance AND sing! LOL I also ask them for advice on stuff - they are excellent listeners! :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Can you ask them to pass along some good stock market tips for us? I'm sure all of our 401k plans (or what's left of them) could use it!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 19 2008, 06:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673606


> QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Nov 20 2008, 10:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673604





> QUOTE (kathym @ Nov 19 2008, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673596





> COUNT ME IN :wub: :wub: NOT ONLY DO I TALK TO BACI ,I HAVE A VERY LARGE MIRROR AND I PICK HIM UP AND TALK FACING THE MIRROR.WHO IS THAT BEAUTIFUL DOLL .LONELY OR NUTS :biggrin:[/B]


I'll "one-up" you, not only do I pick up the T's while facing the mirror and talk to them, but we also dance :shocked: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


We dance AND sing! LOL I also ask them for advice on stuff - they are excellent listeners! :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]
:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, well, we have the mirror thing going on, too. And, I carry on long-winded conversations with the girls all the time - I can see what they're thinking behind those big brown eyes, though - "Come on, already!! I think we've heard this one before! Where's the treats???? Come on, we want lettuce!"

Linda


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Cody is my dancing partner. :brownbag: I carry on conversations with them also. All four of them! Today I was out with Mia and it was hot so I went thru the drive thru at BK and asked for a diet coke for me and a water with ice for her. I asked her if she wanted water and I open the lid on hers and she drank when she was finished I asked her you don't want any more? Are you sure? Then I said ok we are all done. :brownbag: Totally like I was carrying a two sided conversation.......Ok I think I'm in desperate need of a grandchild......LOL


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I have neighbors who will ask me, "were you just talking to your dogs?", after a similar conversation that Maggie just posted. And I just smile and say "Yep! They are excellent conversationlists"! :HistericalSmiley: 

I won't admit to the dancing though.  But I will admit to singing to them. Bath time is when they get serenaded the most. Zoe especially loves my rendition of The Lion Sleeps Tonight. :wub: And honestly, who can NOT dance while singing The Lion Sleeps Tonight?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Of course, we do the mirror, the dancing and the singing thing too. Now that DH is out of town, I also let him talk to the girls and I talk to Nelli (who's with DH) on the cell phones. Crazy -- I don't think so. :biggrin:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (kathym @ Nov 19 2008, 06:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673596


> COUNT ME IN :wub: :wub: NOT ONLY DO I TALK TO BACI ,I HAVE A VERY LARGE MIRROR AND I PICK HIM UP AND TALK FACING THE MIRROR.WHO IS THAT BEAUTIFUL DOLL .LONELY OR NUTS :biggrin:[/B]




Oh, I do the same thing with Snowball!! Maybe we do that because the reflection in the mirror makes four of us ... instead of two!! So ... nooooo way can we be lonely!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Lets just say around here I'm known as the crazy dog lady.... :biggrin: 

However like Angelyn said my whole family personifies my dogs....my father brings them little treats and my mother insists they come when I visit...


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 20 2008, 11:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673648


> I have neighbors who will ask me, "were you just talking to your dogs?", after a similar conversation that Maggie just posted. And I just smile and say "Yep! They are excellent conversationlists"! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I won't admit to the dancing though.  But I will admit to singing to them. Bath time is when they get serenaded the most. Zoe especially loves my rendition of The Lion Sleeps Tonight. :wub: And honestly, who can NOT dance while singing The Lion Sleeps Tonight?[/B]



:smrofl: Crystal, you are on fire today girlfriend! :smrofl: You are totally cracking me up! :smrofl: The lion sleeps tonight! :smrofl: a whim-a-way-a-whim-a-way ! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 19 2008, 06:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673606


> QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Nov 20 2008, 10:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673604





> QUOTE (kathym @ Nov 19 2008, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673596





> COUNT ME IN :wub: :wub: NOT ONLY DO I TALK TO BACI ,I HAVE A VERY LARGE MIRROR AND I PICK HIM UP AND TALK FACING THE MIRROR.WHO IS THAT BEAUTIFUL DOLL .LONELY OR NUTS :biggrin:[/B]


I'll "one-up" you, not only do I pick up the T's while facing the mirror and talk to them, but we also dance :shocked:
[/B][/QUOTE]


We dance AND sing! LOL I also ask them for advice on stuff - they are excellent listeners! :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]



Oh, Snowball and I do all of the above, too! 

Especially when Snowball was a baby ... or, if he is not feeling well ... I sing him a Lullaby. 

*Lullaby ... Snowball Pie
Close your eyes precious darling

Dream of puppy treats
And angels sweet .. ( there's more to the song) He also loves when I sing *Somewhere Over The Rainbow*!

Just this morning we were sitting on the bed looking and talking about the beautiful sunrise ... while his Poppi was still sleeping!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

:wacko1: :smrofl: Gee, this is fun. Like true confessions or something. I myself am guilty of all of the above also. I always have to ask my husband things at least 3 times. He ignores me when I talk b/c he says it's always Dixie I'm talking to. I dance, :chili: I sing :w00t: especially on the way to the vet to "calm" her. I sing a lullaby my mother used to sing to babies. Very soothing, for me at least.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 19 2008, 03:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673470


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 19 2008, 01:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673462





> I had off on Monday and was watching Regis and Kelly. Kelly was talking about her dog Chewy, and was basically personifying her which led her to an article she had recently read that said if you personify your dog, then you are _*desperately*_ lonely. :blush:
> 
> Later that night I was watching Samantha Who? after DWTS, and the funny, quirky and a bit odd sidekick friend (can't remember her name) was asking for an opinion on which photo to use for her submission to the Newfoundland Rescue Calender of her two Newfies. The not so nice but very stylish friend told her, "you're _*desperately*_ lonely". :w00t:
> 
> So I'm thinking wow…twice in one day.  Guess I must be desperately lonely and didn't even know it! :HistericalSmiley: So I'm just wondering how many of us here on SM are '*Desperately* Lonely'? I'm thinking we should start a group. :huh: Oh yeah, maybe we already have! [/B]



I'm NEVER lonely. I have my multiple personalities to talk to (in addition to the dogs).... In fact, I hear voices all the time and it keeps me from sleepin... :wacko1: :smpullhair: :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

You know, you SM people are a little nuts. :smtease: That's why I like you so much. You make me laugh out loud. Uh oh! Maybe I AM desperately lonely. No, not with Dixie here. :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Nov 20 2008, 10:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673613


> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 19 2008, 05:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673606





> QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Nov 20 2008, 10:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673604





> QUOTE (kathym @ Nov 19 2008, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673596





> COUNT ME IN :wub: :wub: NOT ONLY DO I TALK TO BACI ,I HAVE A VERY LARGE MIRROR AND I PICK HIM UP AND TALK FACING THE MIRROR.WHO IS THAT BEAUTIFUL DOLL .LONELY OR NUTS :biggrin:[/B]


I'll "one-up" you, not only do I pick up the T's while facing the mirror and talk to them, but we also dance :shocked:
[/B][/QUOTE]


We dance AND sing! LOL I also ask them for advice on stuff - they are excellent listeners! :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Can you ask them to pass along some good stock market tips for us? I'm sure all of our 401k plans (or what's left of them) could use it!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well, I will ask them, but, ummm, they can't actually read (they are only 2 & 4.5yrs old!), plus, they are normally eating dinner while the news is on, so they don't really get much opportunity to research the markets ... sorry ...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Nov 19 2008, 06:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673729


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 19 2008, 03:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673470





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 19 2008, 01:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673462





> I had off on Monday and was watching Regis and Kelly. Kelly was talking about her dog Chewy, and was basically personifying her which led her to an article she had recently read that said if you personify your dog, then you are _*desperately*_ lonely. :blush:
> 
> Later that night I was watching Samantha Who? after DWTS, and the funny, quirky and a bit odd sidekick friend (can't remember her name) was asking for an opinion on which photo to use for her submission to the Newfoundland Rescue Calender of her two Newfies. The not so nice but very stylish friend told her, "you're _*desperately*_ lonely". :w00t:
> 
> So I'm thinking wow…twice in one day.  Guess I must be desperately lonely and didn't even know it! :HistericalSmiley: So I'm just wondering how many of us here on SM are '*Desperately* Lonely'? I'm thinking we should start a group. :huh: Oh yeah, maybe we already have! [/B]



I'm NEVER lonely. I have my multiple personalities to talk to (in addition to the dogs).... In fact, I hear voices all the time and it keeps me from sleepin... :wacko1: :smpullhair: :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

You know, you SM people are a little nuts. :smtease: That's why I like you so much. You make me laugh out loud. Uh oh! Maybe I AM desperately lonely. No, not with Dixie here. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


I don't know.... I just talk to my dogs and hear voices.... after reading this entire thread.... I think some of you are REALLY crazy... :smtease: :biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 19 2008, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673736


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Nov 19 2008, 06:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673729





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 19 2008, 03:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673470





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 19 2008, 01:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673462





> I had off on Monday and was watching Regis and Kelly. Kelly was talking about her dog Chewy, and was basically personifying her which led her to an article she had recently read that said if you personify your dog, then you are _*desperately*_ lonely. :blush:
> 
> Later that night I was watching Samantha Who? after DWTS, and the funny, quirky and a bit odd sidekick friend (can't remember her name) was asking for an opinion on which photo to use for her submission to the Newfoundland Rescue Calender of her two Newfies. The not so nice but very stylish friend told her, "you're _*desperately*_ lonely". :w00t:
> 
> So I'm thinking wow…twice in one day.  Guess I must be desperately lonely and didn't even know it! :HistericalSmiley: So I'm just wondering how many of us here on SM are '*Desperately* Lonely'? I'm thinking we should start a group. :huh: Oh yeah, maybe we already have! [/B]



I'm NEVER lonely. I have my multiple personalities to talk to (in addition to the dogs).... In fact, I hear voices all the time and it keeps me from sleepin... :wacko1: :smpullhair: :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

You know, you SM people are a little nuts. :smtease: That's why I like you so much. You make me laugh out loud. Uh oh! Maybe I AM desperately lonely. No, not with Dixie here. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


I don't know.... I just talk to my dogs and hear voices.... after reading this entire thread.... I think some of you are REALLY crazy... :smtease: :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

So what song do you sing to your fluffs during bath time? Hmmmm Steve?? C'mon...I know you do. And I bet you dance with them too. Probably at night when you're in your jammies with fuzzy slippers. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Oooooooooooh, I soooooooooo belong in this club. I would never have thought to dress up my babies but I find now that I am doing that and never thought I would. Now the hubby likes it and was soooo against it! I'M IN!!!!!! With four of them, you have to talk to them.......and they listen! And of course they talk back to me and tell me when the water bottle is empty or they have to go outside and I listen to them too! :shocked: :shocked: Wow, I've got it bad!!! :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 19 2008, 07:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673680


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 20 2008, 11:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673648





> I have neighbors who will ask me, "were you just talking to your dogs?", after a similar conversation that Maggie just posted. And I just smile and say "Yep! They are excellent conversationlists"! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I won't admit to the dancing though.  But I will admit to singing to them. Bath time is when they get serenaded the most. Zoe especially loves my rendition of The Lion Sleeps Tonight. :wub: And honestly, who can NOT dance while singing The Lion Sleeps Tonight?[/B]



:smrofl: Crystal, you are on fire today girlfriend! :smrofl: You are totally cracking me up! :smrofl: The lion sleeps tonight! :smrofl: a whim-a-way-a-whim-a-way ! :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Eh. It was a slow day and I actually had some time to be on SM a bit. Well...maybe ALOT.  And I had two whole days off in a row this week!! WooHoo!! I'm feeling FINE. :jackrabbitslims:

Oh and Zoe's favorite part is the 'Weeeee-o-weee-o-weee-o-um-um-de-lay". :biggrin:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Yup guilty of this too! LOL Although I often think I'm not desperately lonely b/c I have B&E  I'd rather stay home on a Friday night and hang out w/the dogs and a glass of wine then go out w/people. Heck...I'd rather hang out w/B&E than the hubby sometimes! :brownbag:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Morkie4 @ Nov 20 2008, 02:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673790


> Oooooooooooh, I soooooooooo belong in this club. I would never have thought to dress up my babies but I find now that I am doing that and never thought I would. Now the hubby likes it and was soooo against it! I'M IN!!!!!! With four of them, you have to talk to them.......and they listen! And of course they talk back to me and tell me when the water bottle is empty or they have to go outside and I listen to them too! :shocked: :shocked: Wow, I've got it bad!!! :shocked: :shocked:[/B]


*
hehe, that sounds sooo familiar.

dress a dog...NEVER? 

and now? I need a wardrobe. 

I love that little one to bits, talk to him during the entire day, he listens to evey word and sometimes answers *wooooof*
I don't feel lonely because of him, he makes every day special ....
and sometimes I even drive him around in a stroller (very heavy sign of beeing infected with the desperate lonelyness..at least for germany!!)
I sing songs to him too...
can it even get worse???? 
:welcometosm: :wacko1: 









*


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I guess I'm "Desperately Lonely" too. Lets get real though...who else can you talk to and get just the right answer back from? Your pooch of course! I always ask Bianca _should mommy buy it?_ and she gives me kisses in response - so its a YES! :walklikeanegyptian: :dancing banana: :happy dance: She offers unconditional love, no back talk (like the kids), doesn't ignore me (like hubby) and likes to share my cookies. Its a win-win relationship. 

In my opinion, if everyone was so desperately lonely the world would be a much better place to live. :sLo_grouphug3: :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 19 2008, 05:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673606


> QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Nov 20 2008, 10:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673604





> QUOTE (kathym @ Nov 19 2008, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673596





> COUNT ME IN :wub: :wub: NOT ONLY DO I TALK TO BACI ,I HAVE A VERY LARGE MIRROR AND I PICK HIM UP AND TALK FACING THE MIRROR.WHO IS THAT BEAUTIFUL DOLL .LONELY OR NUTS :biggrin:[/B]


I'll "one-up" you, not only do I pick up the T's while facing the mirror and talk to them, but we also dance :shocked:
[/B][/QUOTE]


We dance AND sing! LOL I also ask them for advice on stuff - they are excellent listeners! :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

We sing too! I have little songs for both T's! LOL! I also talk to them too....they reallly are great listeners!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Nov 19 2008, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673726


> :wacko1: :smrofl: Gee, this is fun. Like true confessions or something. I myself am guilty of all of the above also. I always have to ask my husband things at least 3 times. He ignores me when I talk b/c he says it's always Dixie I'm talking to. I dance, :chili: I sing :w00t: especially on the way to the vet to "calm" her. I sing a lullaby my mother used to sing to babies. Very soothing, for me at least. [/B]


My hubby ignores me too b/c he says I'm ALWAYS talking to T&T!!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 20 2008, 08:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=674056


> Yup guilty of this too! LOL Although I often think I'm not desperately lonely b/c I have B&E  I'd rather stay home on a Friday night and hang out w/the dogs and a glass of wine then go out w/people. Heck...I'd rather hang out w/B&E than the hubby sometimes! :brownbag:[/B]


I'm guilty of wanting to just hang out with T&T rather than my hubby! :brownbag: Last night is a perfect example....we have season tickets for the Rockets basketball team...well, I told my hubby to find someone to go with b/c I wanted to stay in. I honestly wanted time with T&T alone. We laid on the sofa and snuggled while watching TV! :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

LMAO!!! I think those who call us Deperately Lonely are the ones who are and they are calling us that because they are desperately jealous, lol!! I think Daisy is great company and having a house with a husband and two boys is not lonely at all, lol.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Nov 20 2008, 06:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=674139


> LMAO!!! I think those who call us Deperately Lonely are the ones who are and they are calling us that because they are desperately jealous, lol!![/B]


*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I think you are VERY right :rockon: *


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Count me IN on this one! Most of the time I am home alone with the dogs all day, we have conversations, decide what to watch during the day....they usually like Jon & Kate plus 8 and What not to wear! Daisy and I sing and dance together all the time! And I too am guilty of holding her in front of the mirror, talking, dancing and singing! My boyfriend accused me of being crazy and extremely bored the day that I laid out ALL of Daisy's outfits on the bed and let her pick out the one she wanted!!!! :smrofl: There is a line in a song that says "we can go to the tropics, sip pina coladas" I sing and dance with Daisy to the song and when it comes to that part she always throws her head back, its almost like she can understand the relaxation of being in the tropics sipping on a drink!!! haha Desperately lonely must be code for "we can have more fun ALONE with our dogs than you could have with a whole slew of people!!!" :biggrin:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OK, well I'm there and so is hubby....The boys are our life so we must be desperately lonely together!! Wouldn't have it any other way!!

Marie, Pacino & Ralphie

*


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I've had Madison for almost a year and I'm happier than I've been in a long time. Now that we've added Axel to our family, I spend a good deal of time rocking them while they sleep - my Mom started this a couple of weeks ago when we were staying with her for my daughter's wedding and they love it. Hummm... this desperate loneliness must run in my family! I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

This thread is an oldie, but a goodie.

First of all, Tucker takes GREAT umbrage at the terms being used by 'experts'.

Personify: To think of or represent (an inanimate object or abstraction) as having personality or the qualities, thoughts, or movements of a living being.

"Mommie, I am not an object! :smmadder: Please do this to those goofy 'experts': :smtease: "

My loneliness is like Kathryn's idea of happiness. Unhappy? Eat chocoate. Happy.
Lonely? Touch Tucker. Not lonely.


----------

